
Penguins welcome their robot overlords - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/robot-penguins-spy-on-bird-colony#.URrJy1CuvfU.hackernews
======
jedmeyers
[http://thumbnails.hulu.com/14/908/70876_512x288_generated__7...](http://thumbnails.hulu.com/14/908/70876_512x288_generated__7dEd9k5C5EOdJbXIGDoiLA.jpg)

